# Worth $400? (Grizzly 16" BS)



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Seems like quite a deal on CL. (Which seem rare these days)

I don't really have room, and am saving my pennies for a more fundamental shop beginning (SawStop) but I might be convinced that this (seemingly older) Grizzly Band Saw is too good a deal to pass on.

Maybe this saw is intended for a machine shop rather than wood shop?









$400


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I called the guy. It looks like this wont be a quick 'come and get it" type deal, which actually pleases me. We set up a tentative meeting on Friday to check it out.

So here's what I would like feedback on: does anyone recognize the model? The apparatus at the front of the table? Rewsaw capacity? (It looks rather minimal considering the size of this saw)

He says it works, and was not his, a friend had him storing it through a divorce a few years back and has since abandoned it to him, (with permission to sell, according to the seller) so the seller actually knows nothing about the tool.

I hear much praise for Grizzly products and sevices here, and would appreciate any I insights as to what I should look for. I must say, I am feeling excited. I do have a table saw, which I did tune up to the degree of usability, so I could conceivably build the Hutch my wife wants if I bought this saw.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Send the photo to Grizzly. They can identify it and give you specs and maybe even point you to a manual.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

if it sat with tension on the blade for a long time… you may have flat spots on the tires…

you definitely want to turn it on and see it run, and note any excessive vibration


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think that saw is based on the General 490, which is
one of the finer band saws ever made in that general
size class.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. I took the advice to contact Grizzly. Nice people!

I await the response from the tech support department.

I see lots of band saws for reasonable prices there too, but this one looks beefy and in the class of the more expensive. I'm thinking I'm going to pull the trigger here. Maybe offer 300 and settle at 350.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Rule I go by is to "just go ahead buy the machine and just figure it all out later…". Is it good or bad, who knows? That's what I did when I paid 75.00 for our PM 20" bandsaw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I lol'd. It does resemble Gumby.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a similar saw, Buckethead. Mine is older, not the "Z series" and fewer labels. In fact, it has no model number on it at all. (How early is it? Well, the front rail for the fence was full width, so there was no way to get the fence on inside the blade. A hacksaw fixed that. I'm sure subsequent models overcame this embarrassing oversight.)

The "apparatus" which is laying across the fence rails, has nothing to do with the saw.

If this is the same castings as mine, the base with wheels is a plus. Mine is a moose. Just the upper part of the saw, off the base, no motor, no table, requires two herky guys to move it.

I suspect this is a good saw. Not great, in that it may not be too refined but, given adequate horsepower will do whatever it's fair to ask a medium size bandsaw to do.

$350 would be good if the tires are true. The bearings (guide) will likely have to be replaced; not too expensive a trip around the block.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the knowledge Lee!

I did begin thinking that was just a piece from something else, and that the rails of the saw were being used as a storage rack.

I'm particularly glad that you chimed in, since you have experience with a similar saw.

If I see myself as being in the price range of under $900 for a new BS, would I be better off going new, or would this saw be a similar quality saw given any needed refurbishing?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/specsheets/g1073z_ds.pdf

For any interested, this is the spec sheet for the saw, which was identified by Grizzly as being model G1073Z. Discontinued, but parts available.

It has a limit of 7-3/8" resaw capacity which seems small to me. IIRC, many 14" bandsaws have a greater resaw capacity than that. Is there a way to increase resaw capacity without radically altering the machine?

It has a 2 HP motor, which seems ample. Any benefits to a smaller saw with less power? (Transport being fairly obvious, even to me.)

Sorry if I'm bugging folks with this. I'm hoping to put together a group of quality machines with a hackers budget, and a novice level of experience.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

It has a limit of 7-3/8" resaw capacity which seems small to me. IIRC, many 14" bandsaws have a greater resaw capacity than that. Is there a way to increase resaw capacity without radically altering the machine?

Here's a riser kit for the G0555P bandsaw….Probably won't work with the saw you are looking at…Only passing on info so you can get an idea of what is available….You will have to contact Grizzly again for a riser kit compatible with this model….no major modifications…but will have to buy longer blades…check if blades are available

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Riser-Block-Kit-for-G0555P-Polar-Bear-Series-/H3051P


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

A 2 HP motor on a 14" bandsaw is great! 
If you want to resaw greater than the capacity of this saw, you probably need a bigger saw. 
So I'd ask ya…. do you anticipate needing to resaw something bigger than 7-3/8" ?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks like a great deal to me. I have the 17" Griz with the 2 hp motor and love it. That motor will never even grunt resawing. I have resawed 12" Mesquite and Bois de Arc logs and it never complained.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm about to dive in tomorrow. I just learned that it is wired for 220, so I'll need to re-wire it for 110, add a 220 outlet and breaker, or hire an electrician. Sadly, I understand that just enough to be dangerous. It looks like my cheap deal just got more expensive. Heck with that… I can manage the wiring. (Though I may seek help here. 

I am so giddy that I bought a couple pieces of 5/4 Sapele which are 20" wide and 12' long. I'll need a riser kit just to resaw it after I rip it in half. I had to buy it because I got it for $5 per BF, and the local competitor was asking $8.50 per BF for 6" +/- wide 4/4 stock.

Any shame in a workbench made from Sapele?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

It would be a shame to use that beautiful wood for a workbench that will get beat up. Just my humble opinion.

I'd go for the 220 as I'm pretty sure you will need new parts for the switch to convert it to 110.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

You're right about the bench. Maybe just a couple accents. Hard maple seems to be fairly pricey here in FL. Maybe I cand find a deal there too.

I might be getting silly here, buying wood with no clear project in mind. But I do have the bug, and I'm determined to make something worthy of the purchase.

My wife only seems to like old, weathered and abused wood furnishings. She is not as happy as I am about my wood purchase. But I'm sure she's happy for me… Somewhere deep in her heart.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Buckethead*...in the link I posted above the riser block kit would increase the capacity of a G0555P 14" from 6 to 12"....so a similar riser kit for this G1073Z should give you about the same results….good luck


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info,kdc. I should have mentioned earlier that I followed your advice and contacted Grizzly again to ask about the riser kit and blade.

I have heard guys mention them here, and it seemed to me that a riser block would raise something, but I did not presume to know what it was.

Next I'm going to need to seriously delve into blade research, as I don't want to waste money on cheap blades, while at the same time don't want to waste money on expensive blades. Years with a circular saw have taught me; cheap blades don't save money, (or even cut anything) and excessively expensive blades may not suit a given purpose.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Buckethead*...you will get varying opinions about blades…I have Timberwolf blades and Carter AccuRite blades for my G0555P….seems to be good quality to me

http://timberwolfblades.com/

http://www.carterproducts.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=56


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Timberwolf blades for resawing and Sterling (Diamond Sterling) from Highland Woodworking for my smaller blades.

If you add the riser be sure to ask Grizz what length blades you will need as it will ad length (you knew that, right?)


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I did ask about the new blade length with the riser addition. I would not have known to do so without the help of you guys. After so many years as a carpenter, it is humbling realizing how little I know.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We have the Lenox C-sharp 1 TPI 1" wide blade Purchased for resawing. The blade features deep gullets and gets great reviews. We have had this blade for more than 6 months now without having to find a replacement yet.

Well, truth be told, we have not even mounted or ever used the C-Sharp blade yet but after resawing more than 400 bf of mesquite last Christmas while breaking and dulling tons of inferior blades, I am anxious to mount this beauty :-D

Seriously though, Lenox is a leader in this market and does have a strong following. They will custom cut the blade to the length your machine requires.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Did Grizzly offer a riser kit for that saw??? 
In the photo it looks like a welded frame saw; which can not be raised.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I had one of these saws with the open stand some time ago. I did not care for it much and sold it. I has a low re-saw capacity and you could not get a riser block for it. It weight a lot which you would think would be good for vibration but the saw vibrated badly even after a good set up. I was not impressed with it. I would make sure you could run it first before you consider purchasing it. For the price I would look at other saws?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If wide resawing capacity is important to you 
(I feel it's generally over-rated for cabinet and
furniture making), you'll get better performance
from an 18" or larger, fixed-frame saw than 
from a souped-up 14" saw with a riser.

The wider the wheels, the wider the blade
it can take. The wider the blade, the better
it will track in straight cuts. Even then, the
blade must be very sharp to cut well when
resawing over 6". Errors in fence/blade 
alignment are doubled when resaw height 
is doubled… the idea that you'll be effortlessly
slicing veneers off 9" wide boards is a fantasy - 
you'll need a brand new blade, exquisite
setup and nerves of steel to pull off such 
cuts. Cutting 6" wide flitches is way easier 
to setup, goes quicker, results in less
compound error affecting flitch thickness
variations, bowing of the blade in the cut,
smoke and grinding teeth when you ruin 
a nice piece of wood.

The 1" wide 2 tpi blade Grizzly sells for that
saw will outperform any of the 1/2" 3tpi
resaw blades available for 14" saws. It will
cut straighter as it dulls and be less prone
to bowing in the cut due to having about 
twice the beam stiffness of a 1/2" blade.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, I just went and shook hands with Gumby. It's true that adding a riser block to this saw is not happening. It weighs in at 408 pounds, and is beastly. Loren, you make good sense with your remarks about re sawing at greater capacit as well. I imagine myself getting kill shots of the hip, but reality is always more difficult than the vision before the fact. Considering I can drop another couple hundred and get a new saw under warranty, and some of the comments here, I passed on the deal.

It was difficult because I had myself all excited, but maybe I'm growing up a bit. It began to feel like I was forcing a deal, which is never advisable.

Thanks for all the feedback, guys. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Just getting back into this thread; I needed a few days to absorb the reality of a just-birthday.

Buckethead, I think this is unfolding as it should. You learned lots of stuff in these helpful comments from LJs and-please don't tell anyone I said this-I think you can do better than this.

The key question is, what are you going to be building? When I sell my big saw I'll just have the GO555 and it's fine for everything I do.

I would get a bigger one if I were going to be:

building boats
building sculptural furniture
milling logs for turning on a lathe

I would not put a riser on the saw.

Kindly,

Lee
recovering framer too.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Lee.

I initially plan to build a few pieces of furniture on a hobbyist basis. Having started down that path, one never knows what could transpire. If I find myself needing to retool, so be it. Those little 14" grizzly Band Saws can be had for under $600 shipped. I've seen quite a few positive reviews of them as well. A warranty, a brand new saw, and one that fits into a limited space far better. Not to mention the 408 pounds of broken back to move that beast.

I keep coming back to the comment Loren made regarding the difficulty of accurately re-sawing in excess of 6". The more wood, the more tendency for the blade to drift. Baby steps. 

I think I'm going to refocus on the sawstop, as that is where my heart was originally set. It (a table saw) is the backbone of most every Woodshop anyway. My focus should be there. Still, as you say, it was a good opportunity to learn about a tool with which I realize I am unfamiliar. I want the whole shop now, but that isn't my reality, and I can utilize what I do have.


----------



## mvilares (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like a good deal to me if everything is in working order.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's another, looks similar/same? For $400 seems like a decent starting/dickering price.

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3878434202.html


----------

